# Fave MAC Paints for WOC?



## BellaGemma (May 28, 2010)

Hi ladies! I am nc40, nc42 (NARS sheer glow Syracuse) and I want to add a MAC paint to my primer collection. 

I'm worried Bare Canvas will look too white on my lid. I want it to be the same color as my eyelid.

fyi I have paint pots in:
Painterly (too pink)
Soft Ochre (too yellow)
L'oreal paint in Secretive (waaay too white and shimmery) 
I like tfsi but wanna try something new

Thank you for your help!


----------



## angelynv (May 28, 2010)

I have bare study (champagney colour - quite sheer)  - its fine on my nc42-43 skin because its so sheer, i mostly use it as a base - its too sheer on its own. But a better version of the same thing is UDPP in Eden - its amazing as a primer as evryone knows, but i can wear it on its own as its buildable and its a much stronger shimmery champagney colour on me - wish i had bought this first as i dont use my paint pot anymore.. ! x Love your blog btw!!


----------



## summerblue (May 28, 2010)

To me, Loreal's Secretive is a dupe for MAC's Stilife.  The closest I can suggest in Untitled Paint, but it's not going to match your skintone exactly.  Personally, I don't think there is a color that will be an exact match without being too something.


----------



## Face2Mac (May 28, 2010)

I suggest MAC Bamboom paint, it is a goldy,tan color, it kinds of reminds me of Soba eyeshadow. It is very neutral, not too glittery or shiny and perfect for everyday.

I think it would match your complexion well.


----------



## lolaB (May 28, 2010)

I second Bamboom. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## makeba (May 28, 2010)

Bamboom is a nice neutral paint but My favorite is Tan Ray. Tan Ray (if you can find it) is the bomb and is a flat finish not shiny or shimmery.


----------



## BellaGemma (May 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the recs! I was really interesed in Bamboom based on the website description, so I think I'll go for that one! I've been wanting Eden too hehehe so many things to try...=)


----------



## stilett0s (May 29, 2010)

Bamboom, hands down. I mainly use it as a primer for my e/s, and I love it. It looks great on its own with just liner and mascara for stripped down looks as well.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 29, 2010)

Bamboom is a very basic one, but I find it boring.  Deep Shadow is also a good one to have for basics (DC'd). If you're into searching around for gems, I'd say Blue Boy, Flammable, Infamous, and Chartru are good ones to have.  Unfortunately I've only have Flammable.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 29, 2010)

Yet another vote for Bamboom.  It's a pretty neutral on its own, but it can also be layered under more vibrant eyeshadows so its versatile and economical.


----------



## nunu (May 30, 2010)

I use Rubenesque all the time. Love it on the lid on it's own with liner for an everyday look.


----------

